

Modern Indiana Jones' arsenal of gadgets: Gradiometer, resistance meter, ... - Jun8
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/04/st_toolkit_archaeologygear/

======
Jun8
They didn't include a ground penetrating radar system (see here for prices:
<http://www.accuratelocators.com/oko_pricelist.html>)

The only one I can afford is the compass, $37.99 at Amazon.
([http://www.amazon.com/Suunto-SS004239001-MC-2DLIN-
Compass/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Suunto-SS004239001-MC-2DLIN-
Compass/dp/B00009V2YO))

